# Little Man got his mount back



## richdims (Jan 8, 2012)

(Original title "Little man got his first buck 1-07-12")
The kids had a great time at hunting camp this weekend. My son (first pic) with his first buck. Good friends son (second pic) with his first buck. It's. a group effort (third pic).


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 8, 2012)

Great job on startin the boys out right...


----------



## RNC (Jan 8, 2012)

Well if that dont just get a 10 on the AWESOME meter !!! ;] Congrats 2 them boyz 

An I totally digg the feather in the cap


----------



## smitty (Jan 8, 2012)

Congrats to them both !!!


----------



## bamaboy (Jan 8, 2012)

Way to go young man! Nice group effort, way to get'em started!


----------



## Echo (Jan 8, 2012)

Great first buck!


----------



## Hoss (Jan 8, 2012)

Awesome.  Congrats to both young men.

Hoss


----------



## WOODSWIZE (Jan 9, 2012)

Way to go guys!


----------



## firemanny (Jan 13, 2012)

That's a super cool buck!    He will have those antlers forever and remember the time he had with his daddy......great memories for sure!  Congrats little man


----------



## richdims (Jan 16, 2012)

He spotted this deer about 500 yards out. We were watching 4 does in the food plot when he whispered dad theres a buck. I look and didn't. see anything. It took him telling me 3 times to where I finally looked thru the binoculars. Sure enough there he was coming to the food plot thru the tall pines. That deer took one step into the food plot when he took the shot at roughly 150 yards. My eye sight must be getting bad as the years go by.


----------



## sean777 (Jan 17, 2012)

congrats all around you guys rock!!!


----------



## Lonewolf40 (Jan 27, 2012)

The smiles say it all! Keep it up! Great bucks!


----------



## mojo02 (Feb 8, 2012)

That great.  Two firsts and both have tons of character.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Feb 8, 2012)

I like the group effort picture. Congrats to all!


----------



## booger branch benelli (Feb 10, 2012)

Meriwether Mike said:


> I like the group effort picture. Congrats to all!



x2!


----------



## alan (Feb 11, 2012)

That buck has some character! Congrats


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Feb 12, 2012)

Nice deer.Looks like they havin a Blast.


----------



## BPowell92 (Feb 14, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## mcallum3 (Feb 20, 2012)

Way to go.... awesome!


----------



## mcallum3 (Feb 20, 2012)

Starting the kids out right, making it fun.


----------



## richdims (Aug 27, 2012)

ttt


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Aug 27, 2012)

Awesome!  I know he's excited about the upcoming season.


----------



## donald-f (Aug 27, 2012)

Nice buck. I bet he loves deer hunting but not Ga. Tech.


----------



## Tenkiller (Dec 20, 2012)

Cool looking rack. Good job boys!


----------



## jerry russell (Dec 20, 2012)

Look like a great time.


----------



## tinydaniel78 (Dec 26, 2012)

Some unique racks


----------

